# 91' NISSAN 240sx cleaning?



## XxJerem619 (May 27, 2007)

whats the best way to keep up the clensliness of the car?

like the best cleaning products..


----------



## Truk (May 25, 2007)

you posted it twice....maby just pust the post button once....


----------



## XxJerem619 (May 27, 2007)

Truk said:


> you posted it twice....maby just pust the post button once....



do you not think i dotn do that?

this computer is a little slow
so i just get frustrated.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You have so far double posted around 4 threads in a short period of time. We're trying to be nice in asking you to refrain from doing that.

If you continue doing it, more harsh measures will be taken against you!


----------



## XxJerem619 (May 27, 2007)

rogoman said:


> You have so far double posted around 4 threads in a short period of time. We're trying to be nice in asking you to refrain from doing that.
> 
> If you continue doing it, more harsh measures will be taken against you!




woooow
sorry
holy crap.


----------

